# border line under active thyriod



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

just been told i'm border line and have to have bloods done again in Dec.

would this be the clomid doing this?

my mum and older sis are both under so its not really a surprise.

any advice please

FO


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hay hun, im not sure if clomid can cause a u/a thyroid but i know the u/a thyroid can cause fertility problems so it's good that ur getting ur's sorted while it's only borderline instead of leaving it without medication to get worse!

TK x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

cheers bird 

feeling like a sack of fat and bones today,
dh is home and i feel bad that i'm just laying on the sofa, i don't look that ill, just feel like poo

just talking about testing and we're agreeded to do one sat am  

fo


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

well i've got my fingers, toes n everything else crossed for ya hun. really hope this is ur month n make sure u lets me know the result!!!     x


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Fire opal

For any thyrod questions ask the experts on this thread on underctive thyriod part 2 (link below)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=139078.240

You can also read past stories on underactive thyriod (link below)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87868.210

Goodluck


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya FO

I have an u/a thyroid (as well as PCOS which can also be related sometimes) It will not be caused by the clomid hun  

The fact you have family members also with an u/a thyroid means you are more than likely to be too (my Dad is and my uncle and cousin suffer from it, it does tend to run in familys  )

If the Dr says you are borderline they will monitor you, to see if it getting worse (as u/a thyroid can come on at any age) if you stay borderline some Dr's are OK with small doses of thyroxine others will only adv to keep an eye on it and adv you of signs/symptoms to look out for, so you go back if you feel any changes.

The Thyroid threads already mentioned have loads of info from other members in the same position, but they are not medically trained, so you really need to speak to your Dr/specialist if you have any major concerns.

PM me if you have any questions tho


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hiya hunny .. mine was missed during my clomid treatment and was well under and then when it was tested again once they  noticed it !! it was then borderline but I have had no monitoring at all since.  I think that sometimes you need to push them to monitor it, I will be asking them to test mine again. 

Cat x


----------

